# apache dienst restartet nicht

## Craven66

Folgender Fehler tritt beim restart des Apache Dienstes auf:

```

 * Apache has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

[Mon Aug  9 13:13:49 2010] [warn] Loaded DSO modules/auth_ldap.so uses plain Apache 1.3 API, this module might crash under EAPI! (please recompile it with -DEAPI)

Processing config directory: /etc/apache/modules.d/*.conf

 Processing config file: /etc/apache/modules.d/10_mod_ssl.conf

 Processing config file: /etc/apache/modules.d/55_mod_auth_ldap.conf

 Processing config file: /etc/apache/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf

Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache/modules.d/70_mod_php.conf:

Cannot load /usr/lib/apache/modules/libphp4.so into server: libmysqlclient.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

----------

## Raze

Hast du in letzter Zeit ( seit dem letzten apache restart ) updates gemacht? revdep --rebuild laufen lassen?

----------

## Craven66

Hy Raze,

Ich habe nur MySQL neu installiert. Nun ist die libmysqlclient.so.12 nicht mehr auf dem PC und ich weis nicht woher ich die wieder bekomme?

-> MySQL installiert nur die libmysqlclient.so.15. 

Revdep-rebuild zeigte ein paar "broken links" unter /usr/lib zu genauer dieser Library an und das Sie nicht mehr da ist.

Mit welchem Paket oder bei welcher Quelle kann ich die Lib installieren/downloaden?

Wie ich im Internet nachgelesen habe steht die Datei auch im Zusammenhang mit PHP. Unter emerge --search php ist folgendes installiert:

```

dev-php            version 4.4.0-r4

dev-php/mod_php    version 4.4.0-r9

virtual/httpd-php  version 4.4.0-r9

```

Leider reagiert mein gentoo auf emerge dev-php/php nicht und meldet mir:

```

emerge: there are no builds to satisfy "dev-php/php" 

```

----------

## Raze

Was gibt revdep --rebuild aus? Normalerweise bekommst du Pakete, deren Linking "broken" ist, angezeigt und diese zur Neuinstallation empfohlen.

PHP = dev-lang/php

Wann hast du das letzte mal eine emerge --sync gemacht?

emerge --info bitte posten.

----------

## Jimini

Edit: Raze war schneller.

MfG Jimini

----------

## firefly

lass doch mal revdep-rebuild komplett durchlaufen. Dann sollten alle pakete, welche nicht mehr vorhandene libs referenzieren neu gebaut werden.

----------

## Craven66

```

# revdep-rebuild -i

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwzip.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libxmlparse.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwcore.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Fs/_Fs.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Ra/_Ra.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Wc/_Wc.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Core/_Core.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Delta/_Delta.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Repos/_Repos.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Client/_Client.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libmd5.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libpics.so.0.0.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwgopher.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwftp.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwmime.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwstream.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwssl.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/apache/modules/libphp4.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwhtml.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwutils.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwdir.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwcache.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwhttp.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwxml.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libxmltok.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwapp.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwinit.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwmux.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwfile.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwtrans.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwsql.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwnews.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/libwwwtelnet.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwzip.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libxmlparse.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwcore.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Fs/_Fs.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Ra/_Ra.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Wc/_Wc.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Core/_Core.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Delta/_Delta.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Repos/_Repos.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/alt/5.8.5/i686-linux/auto/SVN/_Client/_Client.so (requires libsvn_swig_perl-1.so.0)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libmd5.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libpics.so.0.0.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwgopher.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwftp.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwmime.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwstream.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwssl.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/apache/modules/libphp4.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwhtml.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwutils.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwdir.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwcache.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwhttp.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwxml.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so (requires libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12 libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libxmltok.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwapp.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwinit.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwmux.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwfile.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwtrans.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwsql.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwnews.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/libwwwtelnet.so.0.1.0 (requires libmysqlclient.so.12)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps -i =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003 =dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9 =net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2

..........

Usage: emerge [options]

emerge: error: no such option: -i

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## Raze

 *Raze wrote:*   

> Wann hast du das letzte mal eine emerge --sync gemacht?
> 
> emerge --info bitte posten.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Craven66

Nachtrag:

```

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003 =dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9 =net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2

..........                                                                                                                                                 ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9003".

```

----------

## Craven66

Hier die emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.6

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Aug 2010 14:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       3.3.6, 3.4.6-r1, 4.1.1-r3, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.19-r1, 2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/data/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri exiscan foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv ldap modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection samba session snmp softquota spl ssl sysfs unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## firefly

 *Craven66 wrote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> ```
> 
> All prepared. Starting rebuild...
> ...

 

Scheinbar gibt es das ebuild für dev-perl/DBD-mysql nicht mehr in der version 2.9003. Im portage ist min. 2.9007 aktuell stabil.

Häng den parameter -X an den revdep_rebuild aufruf. Dieser parameter sorgt dafür, dass nur der paketname für das rebuild verwendet wird statt die konkrete version.

----------

## Craven66

Sry für die späte Antwort. Ich habe parallel noch andere Probleme bei dem Server lösen müssen.

Wenn ich den Apache Dienst ohne Backup Dateien des vhosts Verzeichnises (enthalten alte Webseiten) starte, dann läuft er.

Jedoch nach dem Kopieren der vhosts Backup passiert folgendes:

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

Syntax error on line 26 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/01_test.intranet.de.conf:

Invalid command 'PerlHandler', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

```

Auszug aus der 01_test.intranet.de.conf:

# Testhost als Vorschau für die Neue Website.

#

#<IfDefine MOOOO>

<VirtualHost *:80>

  ServerName            test.intranet.de

  DocumentRoot          /var/www/test.intranet.de/htdocs/webseiten/test

  DirectoryIndex        index.htm index.html

#

#  PerlAddVar   MasonDataDir            /etc/apache2/mason/prev.intranet.de

#  PerlAddVar   MasonCompRoot           /var/www/test.intranet.de/htdocs/webseiten/

#

#

#  PerlModule    Apache::DBI

#  PerlModule    CGI::Carp

#

#  PerlSetVar          MasonAllowGlobals               $intranet

#  PerlAddVar          MasonAllowGlobals               $log

  <Location />

    Options             FollowSymLinks

    SetHandler          perl-script

    #PerlHandler                HTML::Mason::ApacheHandler

   PerlHandler         INTRANET::Web::Handler  < ist Zeile 26

    PerlSetVar          SiteName                        test.intranet.de

    PerlSetVar          SiteConfig                      /etc/apache2/cms.conf

    PerlSetVar          MasonAllowGlobals               $intranet

    PerlAddVar          MasonAllowGlobals               $log

 </Location>

#  Include               conf/addon-modules/mod_security_intranet_test.conf

#AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

  # Kein Zugriff auf das Templates-Verzeichnis

  <Location /templates>

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

  </Location>

  <LocationMatch "/*.png">

    SetHandler  default-handler

  </LocationMatch>

  <LocationMatch "/*.jp.?g">

    SetHandler  default-handler

  </LocationMatch>

  <LocationMatch "/*.gif">

    SetHandler  default-handler

  </LocationMatch>

  # Unter den downloads findet man direkt-downloads und eben alle Dateien die

  # zum Download zur Verfügung stehen

  <LocationMatch "^/downloads/*">

    SetHandler  default-handler

  </LocationMatch>

Installierte Mason Pakete:

```

emerge --search mason

Searching...

[ Results for search key : mason ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  dev-perl/HTML-Mason

      Latest version available: 1.42

      Latest version installed: 1.42

      Size of files: 387 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.masonhq.com/

      Description:   A HTML development and delivery Perl Module

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-2 )

*  dev-perl/HTTP-Server-Simple-Mason

      Latest version available: 0.12

      Latest version installed: 0.12

      Size of files: 19 kB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTTP-Server-Simple-Mason/

      Description:   An abstract baseclass for a standalone mason server

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-1 GPL-2 GPL-3 )

```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

----------

## Craven66

Aktuelle Error Mitteilung:

```

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...

Warning: DocumentRoot [/dev/null] does not exist

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 172.16.*.* for ServerName

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:49 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

httpd (no pid file) not running                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

Warning: DocumentRoot [/dev/null] does not exist

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 172.16.*.* for ServerName

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 443, the first has precedence

[Thu Aug 12 15:44:50 2010] [warn] _default_ VirtualHost overlap on port 80, the first has precedence

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs 

```

----------

## Craven66

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee?

----------

## rexxos

```
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name
```

apache2 ist ziemlich zickig wenn kein fqdn gesetzt ist , bring mal eine /etc/hosts bzw /etc/conf.d/hostname in Ordnung.

```
VirtualHost overlap on port 443 / 80
```

änder mal die /etc/conf.d/apache2 - entferne bei den APACHE2_OPTS die Parameter 

```
-D DEFAULT_VHOST

-D DEFAULT_SSL_VHOST
```

damit sollte das Problem behoben sein.

lg,

Rex

----------

## Craven66

Wurde nachgebessert nun kommt vollgendes:

```

# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Stopping apache2 ...

httpd (no pid file) not running                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ... 

```

Wenn ich mit ps -A doer mit netstat -ptl nach dem Apache suche, dann wird er als Prozess auch nicht angezeigt und scheint doch nicht zu laufen. Eine Pidfile wird zudem auch nicht erzeugt.

error_log zeigt folgendes:

```

[Mon Aug 16 13:56:00 2010] [error] Can't locate Apache/RequestUtil.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /opt/rt3/local/lib /opt/rt3/lib /home/httpd/perl /etc/perl /usr

/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6 /usr/li

b/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_pe

rl/5.8.6 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . /usr/lib/apache2) at /opt/rt3/bin/webmux.pl

 line 48.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /opt/rt3/bin/webmux.pl line 64.\nCompilation failed in require at (eval 10) line 1.\n

```

----------

## rexxos

da scheint es am mod_perl zu zwicken.

versuch mal mod_perl neu zu bauen:

```

emerge -av mod_perl

```

----------

